# Base bubble



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

A photo would help








:snowboard3:


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

time to support never summer with a new purchase


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

You're gonna have to carefully drill a hole through the badlse material in order to inject some epoxy in there and then clamp it and let it set. Might work, might not. It's a 12 year old board, it's worth a shot. Worst case scenario, it gets retired to wall art and you buy a new board.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

2003? damn, retire that thing!


----------



## barfpuke (Nov 15, 2015)

SnowDogWax said:


> A photo would help



pics pics pics:


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

If you do what lin said drill a hole, squeeze in epoxy, clamp it down but use a square piece of 1/2 or 3/4 ply wood that covers the bubble so the pressure is pushing down equally and maybe you can get the delamination to lay flush again.


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

barfpuke said:


> So last year I unintentionally hit a tree....


Sorry to hear about your ankle, but I had to laugh as I have yet to meet a single person who intentionally hit a tree. :laughat2:

Hope your ankle has healed and you are ready to go.


----------

